# Picture to hide a wall safe...



## doechsli (May 29, 2012)

I have a wall safe installed and would like to hang a picture over it to keep it from view.  I would like to hinge the frame to swing left to right but I am a little unsure about the type of hinge to use so I can open the frame more than 90 degrees so the frame doesn;t hit the wall..  Using a drawer slider wont work as there is a window to the left and a wall to the right of the picture.  I thought this would be easy but has turned out to be harder than mounting the safe.


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2012)

Hey welcome to the site. You can really make a picture look natural if you put the hinges on the top.


----------



## kok328 (May 30, 2012)

They do make a hinge that will accomodate this situation.  I just bought a hasp similar to what you need but, I'll be damned if I can remember the term they used for it, I knew it when I saw it but, didn't know what to ask for when I needed it.


----------



## asbestos (May 30, 2012)

piano hinge, mount on a small piece of trim  to stand picture out from wall


----------

